# Fotodiodios fotoresistencias fotocelulas



## ra_2420 (Ene 7, 2010)

Hola soy novato en esto y queria saber resolver un pequeÑo problemita:

La cuestion es : Yo se que un fotodiodo conduce cuando recibe luz,

necesito un circuito que haga lo contrario. Que conduzca corriente cuando no recibe luz y no conduzca cuando hay luz 

vi circuitos con amplificadores lm 741 pero no logro entenderlos como funcionan


alguien puede ayudarme'?''por favor!


la idea es hacer algo parecido a esto 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hurfWVMIOpE&feature=related


Muchas gracias a TODOS!!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 7, 2010)

solo invierte el nivel que te proporciona el sensor
pero lo del video me parece algo mas complejo


----------



## alexus (Ene 7, 2010)

exacto helminto.

pero... que hay debajo de los led???

una ldr no produce ese efecto...


----------



## ra_2420 (Ene 7, 2010)

Y como invierto el nivel!??? usando fotodiodos (recien los probe en mi taller)obtengo el mismo resultado pero a la inversa!  los leds prenden cuando ilumino un fotodiodo. Pero yo necesito que se prendan cuanto mas oscuridad hay. 

 Como invierto los valores del sensor!???

Tendrian algun circuito para invertir estos valores???? Muchas Gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Yo creo q*ue* debajo hay fotodiodos! mucho mas sensibles y precisos que las ldr, y con un par de capacitores producen los efectos de carga y descarga. O con microcontroladores se puede hacer tambien!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 7, 2010)

hay uncircuito facil con dos transistores pero no recuerdo como


----------



## Cacho (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola Ra_2420

Se puede hacer la inversión con un circuito como el del adjunto. Eso sí, tendrás que calcular los valores de las resistencias de acuerdo a los componentes que uses y la respuesta que quieras lograr.

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 8, 2010)

lo mismo que propuse pero con el sensor integrado me agrada mas


----------



## ra_2420 (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola cacho! dejaste un msj en mi tema! sobre los fotodiodos! Cuchame te hago una consulta!

Los PNP saturan siempre? a menos que les pase una corriente positiva por la base verdad? Asi dejarian de saturar y entraria en corte.! Utilizo el 2N5415 pero no logro resultado alguno, en el datasheet me dice que utiliza tension negativa, y yo le entrego positiva creo que es ese mi problema.

_*SINO QUE PNP ME RECOMENDAS?*_ mi circuito es igual al tuyo pero con una fuente de 4.5v y el led de 20 mA.
Si me ayudases a resolver con los valores de las resistencias y el bendito transistor PNP te agradeceria de corazon porque estoy hace mucho con este tema! y necesito ayuda de alguien que sepa!

Desde ya Muchisimas Gracias por todo!!


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 9, 2010)

algo asi seria esta el de luminosidad o oscuridad


----------



## Cacho (Ene 9, 2010)

@ G. Corallo
Si, pero por cómo se van encendiendo y apagando, no me da la impresión de que estén trabajando en corte y saturación.

Más bien apostaría a algo en zona lineal y quizá con un condensador que los mantenga un poquito más de tiempo encendidos.

@Ra
¿Podés subir el esquema que estás usando?
Por otro lado, no necesitás un 5415 para esto. Mejor andá por los BC55x o los 3906 (creo que este era el PNP) que te va a salir más barato y los vas a conseguir más fácil.

Saludos


----------



## ra_2420 (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola cacho mira el es*QU*ema q*UE* mejor funciono fue el de g corallo para oscuridad. Me salio a la perfeccion pero no logro que el led ilumine mas! Ilumina poco en oscuridad necesito que ilumine un poquito mas! tendrias idea como hacerlo?

Utilizo el mismo mismo circuito con un transistor 2n4401 NPN. Necesito que ilumine mas el led! 
El potenciometro no puede darle tanta sencibilidad. Si lo bajo (bajo la resistencia)  brilla en la luz y no necesito eso! *Necesito que frente a cualquier rayo d**E** luz **QU**ede apagado y frente a la oscuridad brille como  nunca antes brillo un led en el mundo!!!! jajaj*
 Muchas Gracias


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 9, 2010)

vajale la resistecia al led o ponelñe un trasistor mas a la salida de voltaje para el led asi amplifica el voltaje


----------



## Cacho (Ene 9, 2010)

Si usaste el mismo esquema de GCorallo, enotnces estás pasadísimo con la resistencia del LED. Recalculá ese valor porque no vas a hacerlo prender bien.

Y si usaste otro valor, entonces posteá TU circuito, con los valores que tenés.

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 9, 2010)

si ese circuito esta hecho para un led indicador


----------



## Cacho (Ene 10, 2010)

Sep, y para una alimentación más alta, del orden de los 9/12V.

Saludos


----------



## dal35 (Ene 12, 2010)

Me parece que el circuito con un fototransistor por cada led, es muy costoso; se podria experimentar con LDR que activen varios leds, de esta forma con 3 LDR's ubicados en diferentes sectores y un transistor que comande varios leds (por ejemplo 12 leds) seria mas barato, dicho de otra forma, con 3 LDR's  y 3 transistores se podrian encender 36 leds, por ejemplo...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 12, 2010)

pero el efecto no se veria tan sorprendente


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 12, 2010)

claro en el video seria como un ldr para cada led seria un poco caro o a lo sumo de que vuelque un camion que lleva ldr y led's jejejeje asaltalo


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 12, 2010)

claro!!! no veo otro modo


----------



## dal35 (Ene 12, 2010)

Algo asi seria...


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 12, 2010)

como que seria  el mensaje es muy corto lo odio


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 12, 2010)

estamos hablando del circuito o estamos planeando el robo?


----------



## dal35 (Ene 12, 2010)

Algo asi digo...


----------



## ra_2420 (Ene 12, 2010)

Gente! Hice el circuito d gCorallo de oscuridad ! y salio a la perfeccin para 8 leds a 9 volt. Pero tuve que eliminar la resistencia de entrada del led. la de 470 directamente la saque. Eso afectara en algo ?? se podran quemar los leds? Hice las pruebas por 5 horas de conexion y pruebas continuas y ninguno se quemo ni nada

Muchas Gracias Saludos!

Porque dal35 utilizas dos transistores? no son necesarios los dos... Y la LDR se diferencia mucho de un fotodiodo? Cual tiene mas sensibilidad? Yo sabia que la LDR transmite mas lento la corriente que en fotodiodo!

Muchas gracias



dal35 dijo:


> Algo asi digo...



Porque dal35 utilizas dos transistores? no son necesarios los dos... Y la LDR se diferencia mucho de un fotodiodo? Cual tiene mas sensibilidad? Yo sabia que la LDR transmite mas lento la corriente que en fotodiodo!

Muchas gracias


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 12, 2010)

si sacaste la resistencia y le pusiste 8 led's esta bien dal35 usa dos transistores que eso seria un darlington para amplificar mas el voltaje estos se pueden usar dependiendo del votaje a utilizar en al salida por ej si necesitas 3v en al salida con uno solo basta pero si necesitas 7v necesitas poner un darlington tambien debes tener en cuenta al ganancia del transistor que estes usando tambien a la ganacia le dicen Hfe



saludos.


----------



## kal00 (Ene 13, 2010)

Haber, en primera: 

El video que muestras *ra_2420* es un kit proveniente de los laboratorios de _Evil Mad Scientist_ y ellos mismos explican su funcionamiento, y *NO USA* fotodiodos o LDR's, usa sensores de movimiento, específicamente 4 por panel de 30cm x 30cm y cada sensor controla 20 LEDs. No usa microcontroladores ni nada por el estilo, el circuito es puramente análogo para facilitar su manufactuca y dado que usa sensores de movimiento, se puede usar en total oscuridad o en luz. No proveen esquemáticos ni nada "Do-It-Yourself" precisamente para que las personas no sepan cómo se hacen. 

Ésta es la página de la tienda y del kit:
Interactive LED Panel Kits


Segunda:

Si quieres usar LDR's para controlar el encendido o apagado de un LED mediante luz o oscuridad, necesitas *FORZOSAMENTE* usar un Schmitt trigger (Disparador Schmitt para los que lo quieran en español). Lo que hace un Schmitt trigger es mandar 1 o 0 independientemente de cuanta luz o oscuridad le llegue al LDR, ya que sin el Schmitt trigger el led tendría estados "intermedios" entre encendido y apagado. Te cuento esto ya que tengo un sistema de luces automáticas en mi casa y el LDR activa un TRIAC cuando hay oscuridad para encender la luces, pero sin el Schmitt trigger no funciona correctamente ya que las luces se "dimmean" y lo ideal es que mandes encendido o apagado. Usando un relé sería lo mismo ya que el estado "dimm" del output no seria suficiente para activar o desactivar el relé.

Si quieres el circuito del que hablo con todo gusto lo subo.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2010)

no lo dudes si lo tienes subelo


----------



## ra_2420 (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola kal00. Mira dejaste un cometario en el tema de fotodiodos. Te agradezco de corazon los consejos que me diste! Muchas Gracias

Te queria preguntar una cosita mas. Necesito ubicarle arriba de los fotodiodos, un acrilico blanco para dispersar la luz de los leds y quede mas bonita la mesa. Ahora si utilizo fotodiodos o fototransistores, dependo mucho de la luz que ilumine al acrilico, por ende no podria me gustaria utilizarlos porque tendria que calibrarlo dependiendo del ambiente o entorno y su iluminacion. 
Por ello me gustaria utilizar otros tipos de sensores como capacitivos o inductivos. Pero nose si funcionara ya que tal vez detecte al mismo acrilico como algo que le afecta el campo magenetico por lo tanto estaria siempre activado  (el sensor) y prenderia los leds, *y yo necesito que se prenda cuando pase la mano por encima del acrilico.* Los sensores estarian a 5 u 8 cm del acrilico.Ahora ¿Seria el mismo circuito que con los fotodiodos? Tendras alguna idea para recomendarme? o Por donde encarar ahora? 

Funciona de mil maravillas mi circuito pero como te dije depende mucho de la luz y ademas en la oscuridad total no funciona. Tiene desventajas el fotodiodo! pero ahora el acrilico encima me hace el proyecto imposible!jaja

Muchas Gracias Por todo!


----------



## kal00 (Ene 15, 2010)

Los sensores inductivos *solo detectan materiales conductivos* (metálicos), a menos que tu mano sea la de Iron Man o tengas esqueleto de Adamantium como Wolverine, no te van a servir. Los sensores capacitivos son los que detectan casi cualquier tipo de material, sólido o líquido.

Hacer un sensor capacitivo no es difícil, pero tampoco es fácil, y para lo que quieres es *extremadamente* poco práctico ya que conectar cada circuito de un sensor capacitivo a cada LED sería muy costoso y acabarías con una maraña de cables además de que no tendrías espacio. Aquí te dejo un circuito capacitivo para que veas cómo funcionan:







Como puedes ver, son 4 resistencias, 3 transistores y dos capacitores, sin contar los diodos. Imagínate este circuito en cada LED que quieres poner.... simplemente no es viable. Usar un circuito de un LDR se ve más fácil en este punto, pero incluso ahí, incluyendo el Schmitt Trigger son 3 transistores mas resistencias mas el LDR, y eso sólo para encender un LED.

En la página del kit no especifican que sensores utilizan, sólo dicen que son sensores de movimiento, y que se pueden usar bajo acrílico o vidrio para usarlos como mesa.

Lo que más me intriga es no saber cómo es que hacen para que los LEDs se mantengan encendidos después de que quites la mano y tengan un efecto de una "onda desvaneciendo" sin usar ningún microcontrolador. Dicen que cada sensor controla 20 LEDs pero parece que cada LED es controlado independientemente, al parecer el sensor detecta sobre que parte tienes encima la mano en base a los demas sensores, algo así como triangular la posición de la mano pero no logro entender como hacen esto sin usar electrónica digital.

No tengo idea de cómo emular este kit solo usando electrónica analógica, y aún usando microcontroladores o algun dispositivo digital tampoc tengo idea. Si a alguien se le ocurre algo, es bienvenido a participar.

Saludos!


----------



## ra_2420 (Ene 15, 2010)

Hola Kal! Igualmente creo que el circuito que me diste tiene chances de simplififarse muchisimo!!!! Mira yo utilice 3 fotodiodo 3 transitores 1 preset 1 resitencia  y 3 diodos para prender 24 leds divididos en 3 grupos. Pasas la mano por un fotodiodo y prenden 8 leds, la pasas por otro prenden otros 8, pasas por encima de los dos prenden los 16 24 etc.

Realmente no comprendo bien el circuito pero porque no tengo bien entendido como funcionan el sensor capacitivo, pero vuelvo a repetirte creo que tiene q haber una forma mas sencilla de calibrarlo. Si sabes como se puede te agradeceria me ayudes o me expliques el funcionamiento de este!!

Muchas Gracias


----------



## kal00 (Ene 15, 2010)

Hola *ra_2420*. El circuito del que hablas con fotodiodos para prender 8 LEDs suena bien, pero los 8 LEDs se prenden al mismo tiempo cierto? Y en el video que muestras cada LED parece tener un comportamiento independiente, ya que los LEDs no se prenden por _"bloques"_ digamoslo así, pero si quieres ponerlo cada 8 LEDs pues reducirías el espacio a usar aunque no te daría el efecto que quieres conseguir.

Con respecto al sensor capacitivo que te mostré, olvidé mencionar que el "sensor" al que se refiere el circuito es una hoja delgada de aluminio o cobre de aproximadamente 10cm x 15cm y como podrás darte cuenta, es un poco "grande" para lo que necesitas. La razón por la que necesita ser de este tamaño es para captar bien el objeto que pase por encima del sensor, y aún asi la señal es demasiado débil, por eso se usa un arreglo de 3 transistores en cascada para amplificarla, formando un _Super-Darlington_ para hacer la señal lo suficientemente fuerte como para activar un relay.

Se pudiera quitar un transistor peeeeero la sensibilidad del circuito *se reduciría mucho*, y tendrías que hacer el sensor mucho más grande.

Alguien debería comprar este kit y hacer un poco de ingeniería inversa para compartir los esquemáticos.

Saludos!


----------



## dal35 (Ene 17, 2010)

No entiendo lo de que esta hecho con " sensores de movimiento", creo que los sensores de movimiento, son los fotodiodos, fototransistores, y hasta los LDR se pueden usar como sensor de movimiento, ahora bien para que sense en oscuridad completa un sensor de movimiento, se suele usar un PIR que son fotodiodos que sensan la luz infraroja que emite el cuerpo humano, en realidad son dos fotodiodos amplificados por un transistor. Me parece que el circuito es mas simple de lo que aparenta el video, depende de con que luminosidad se lo va a emplear y de alli elegir el tipo de sensor.

El efecto me parece que se hace con un circuito que hace variar el brillo de los leds (un parpadeo), pero me parece que no se apagan del todo.

Creo que si se prenden por bloques, el sensor al medio (que parece un LDR) y 4 leds en cuadrado...si no me equivoco.

Me refiero al video que muestra ra2420, por que no es el mismo video que muestra ka00...

Se me ocurrio este circuito... aclaro que no lo realice, es simplemente una idea.


----------



## kal00 (Ene 17, 2010)

Hola *dal35*. Obviamente los fotodiodos, fototransistores y LDRs se pueden usar como sensores de movimiento, pero:

1.-Los 3 dependen de una fuente de luz considerable.
2.-No solo se conectan y como magia funcionan, sino que requieren un circuito específico para cada uno.

Ésto hace que los fotodiodos, fototransistores y LDRs no sean viables para este tipo de proyecto donde el espacio es crucial al igual que la simplicidad, debido a todos los LEDs que se usan.

Se pudieran usar PIRs como sensores de movimiento, tienes toda la razón, el problema es como manejas los LEDs para que solo respondan a la mano u objeto que este encima de ellos? Usualmente los PIRs se usan en conjunto con algun microcontrolador ya que un PIR no da una señal constante, solo cuando detecta alteraciones en su campo visual. Además en los videos se "sensan" objetos como papel al igual que manos, y dado que los objetos no emiten algun tipo de luz infraroja como los seres vivos, no se usan PIRs.

El video de ra_2420 y el mío serán diferentes pero los paneles son los mismos ya que son un kit que venden los chavos de _Evil Mad Scientists_.

Saludos!


----------



## dal35 (Ene 17, 2010)

Hola Ka00, fijate que creo que no son los mismos circuitos lo del video tuyo y el de ra2420, la forma y la cantidad que encienden los leds, en el video tuyo si veo un sensor de movimiento integrado a la plaqueta (o panel) en el video de ra2420 se ve como un LDR en medio de los 4 leds que encienden juntos, y sigo insistiendo que el sensor a utilizar depende de la luminosidad del ambiente aparte obviamente de lo que se desee gastar.

Estuve probando el circuito y en realidad me funciono de esta forma...


----------



## ra_2420 (Ene 17, 2010)

*entonces para sensar en la oscuridad total usaria un cicuito con PIR? puedo utilizarlo igual que como un fotodiodo?* Con un transistor que corte cuando no halla nada y sature cuando pase la mano, y un potenciomentro tambien...
Muchas Gracias


----------



## alexus (Ene 17, 2010)

1 ldr cada 4 led, igual es mucho...


----------



## dal35 (Ene 18, 2010)

Si ra2420 podes usar un pir para oscuridad completa, aunque no se si se justifica para esta aplicacion, yo soy hincha de la LDR no es tan cara y da buenos resultados para esto, el asunto de 1 LDR para 4 leds es lo que creo que hay en el video de ra2420, pero se pueden agregar muchos mas si se quiere, por ejemplo con un rele.


----------



## kal00 (Ene 18, 2010)

Jajaja... amigos nos hace falta un poco de investigación, en especial a *ra_2420*!! (Y no es que te heche la culpa)

Me metí al video que puso *ra_2420* en su primer post, y ahi viene como lo hizo!!! Exceptuando esquemáticos, pero da la descripción general (para no andarnos peleando de que usa y que no) y aquí está la respuesta:



> _furelectronics (6 months ago)   _
> 
> thanks for comments,
> the system is semi analog and semi digital,,,
> ...



Así que *dal35* tenía razón, *NO* es el mismo circuito del de mi video y *SI* usa LDR's.

Para el que no sepa inglés, usa los LDR's para captar la luz y la compara con el nivel anterior de luz mediante un microcontrolador, esto lo hace en ciclos, después el microcontrolador da señales PWM a los LED's en forma de onda sinuidal (Esto es el efecto de onda que vemos). Cada grupo de 4 LED's es independiente, 1 LDR por cada 4 LED's, y por lo que entiendo, es tambien un microcontrolador cada 4 LED's.

Supongo que el chavo quería imitar el comportamiento del circuito de mi video, porque esos paneles si son algo caritos...

Aún así, este circuito sigue dependiendo de la luz que se emite en el ambiente, y eso no me gusta para nada. Además, este circuito *no funcionaría* debajo de acrílico debido a que es dependiente de la luz que haya encima del LDR y el acrílico como sabemos difumina la luz, y nada que hablar de oscuridad. Y si en verdad es un microcontrolador por grupo de 4 LEDs.... mejor preparense a vaciar sus bolsillos.

Saludos!


----------



## dal35 (Ene 19, 2010)

Hola Ka00, espectacular tu investigacion por fin sabemos el misterio de esto, creo que lo de comparar el nivel de luz es facil de hacer, se podria obviar el microcontrolador, o reemplazarlo por un circuito digital (discreto y sencillo) y que maneje un modulador de ancho de pulso (hay PWM en circuitos integrados que no son muy caros), el PWM es el que hace variar el brillo de los leds, es cuestion de investigar como dices tu, y ver la forma de hacer el circuito...


----------



## alexus (Ene 19, 2010)

pienso, que se puede activar "comun" y desactivar mediante la descarga de un condensador... no se para que es el micro, y menos, tanta cantidad.


----------



## ra_2420 (Ene 22, 2010)

kal00 dijo:


> Jajaja... amigos nos hace falta un poco de investigación, en especial a *ra_2420*!! (Y no es que te heche la culpa)
> 
> Me metí al video que puso *ra_2420* en su primer post, y ahi viene como lo hizo!!! Exceptuando esquemáticos, pero da la descripción general (para no andarnos peleando de que usa y que no) y aquí está la respuesta:
> 
> ...




Si kAl yo ya lo habia leido, pero en ningun momento quise saber como funcionaba ese circuito, porque ya lo habia leido eso, mucho despues d leer el post. Lo que me intrigaba era como hacer para que el mismo circuito funcione pero en oscuridad total. Es decir que no dependa de la luz sino del acercamiento de un objeto metalico o no metalico. USARIA PIRS no???

Muchas Gracias!!!
Saludos!!!!


----------



## kal00 (Ene 22, 2010)

No, cómo *dal35* y yo ya te dijimos, un PIR depende de la variación de luz infraroja emitida por un objeto en el campo visual del PIR, así que un objeto inanimado (no viviente) no tendría efecto, a menos que este estubiera caliente o muy caliente, lo suficiente para emitir radiación infraroja. Otra cosa sería que el PIR fuera *muuuuuy* sensible, y resalto el _muuuuuy_ ya que detectar un objeto sin calor es difícil para un PIR.

Saludos.


----------



## ra_2420 (Ene 24, 2010)

ultima consulta! kal! Fui a la casa de electronica y pedi los leds infrarojos, pero resulta que son fotodiodos. Como pido los leds infrarojos en la casa de electronica? Lo pido como PIRs?

Muchas Gracias!
Saludos!


----------



## dal35 (Feb 1, 2010)

RA2420 si vos queres que el sensor trabaje en oscuridad completa podes utilizar fotodiodos comunes, como el BPW34 o similares el tema es que estos fotodiodos si bien son capaces de receptar luz infrarroja esta tiene que ser muy intensa, estos no llegan a captar la que irradia el cuerpo humano como calor ya que esta es muy debil (por asi decirlo) para eso estan los PIrs que vienen ya con un sistema optico adecuado para captar la debil radiacion infrarroja del cuerpo humano, si vas a usar el fotodiodo comun para oscuridad completa, tenes que utilizar un led infrarojo como emisor que "cubra" el sector que quieras sensar de esa forma el fotodiodo varia su conductividad cuando el espacio infrarojo al que esta expuesto es alterado por algun movimiento.


----------



## ra_2420 (Feb 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta! me decis entonces que coloque dos fotodiodos apuntando hacia arriba, uno al lado del otro, uno como emisor y el otro como receptor para que cuando pase un objeto o un cuerpo por encima, el fotodiodo receptor pueda leer mas facilmente la señal infraroja que rebota en el objeto?


----------



## dal35 (Feb 1, 2010)

No lo fotodiodos son receptores de luz unicamente no hay fotodiodos emisores, lo que podes hacer es usar dos fotodiodos como decis apuntando hacia arriba conectados de tal forma que la variacion de luz que ocurra en uno de los fotodiodos con respecto al otro dispare el circuito, pero si lo vas a utilizar en oscuridad completa, vas a tener que agregarle un diodo led infrarrojo , que emita luz infrarroja donde vas a pasar la mano para que esos dos fotodiodos, "sean como dos ojos en la oscuridad". Buscate en internet que hay circuitos con fotodiodos que hagan esto.


----------



## ra_2420 (Feb 1, 2010)

ya busque y no encontre nada jaja pero no te preocupes espero encontrarle la vuelta, mientras me voy a la casa de elctronica ya tendras algun meil para contactarnos mas facil mas tarde? Muchas Gracias por todo!


----------



## ra_2420 (Feb 5, 2010)

GENTE  ando necesitando una ultima ayuda! Como aumento la potencia de un led emisor de infrarojos. Es porque el circuito que diseñe (un led y un infrarojo al lado, y cuando paso la mano por encima la señal infraroja rebota en mi mano y le llega al fotodiodo que a asu vez enciende un led ) no entrega la suficiente tension como para encender el led al maximo. lo que se me vino a la cabeza es aumentar la potencia del emisor, y asi aumentar la cantidad de infrarojo que recibe el fotodiodo, pero buscando en todo el foro y en google solo consegui circuitos con pwm que generan corrientes por un tiempo muy cortito, es demasiado complejo y caro para hacer varios, y yo creo que con algun transistor o algo parecido se podria solucionar pero no se me viene a la cabeza como! nada mas tendria que prender al maximo el diodo cuando al fotodiodo le llegue un po*qu*itito de luz infraroja.

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## dal35 (Feb 9, 2010)

Tendrias que publicar el circuito asi te podemos ayudar


----------



## dal35 (Mar 1, 2010)

Este circuito simula bastante parecido a lo que muestra el video de ra2420, es facil de hacer y economico, utiliza una LDR para encender los leds.


----------

